# Weimador



## mpr2008 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello all. We are looking to visit a rescue Weimerener/Chocolate Lab mix male. Anyone have any helpful insight on what to look for health and personality wise? We are familiar with Weimerener and Lab temperments and needs - just want more input! He is listed as healthy and is fully vetted.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

I am unsure of the weimeraner, but I have a chocolate lab.

the one key thing with labs is EXERCISE!!! they have tons of energy and need it to be worked out or else they will become destructive. they also need exercise to prevent them from becoming obese. i love labs they are great loyal, fun, loving, goofy dogs.

good luck!

this website is really helpful in looking at breed characteristics. 

http://dogtime.com/dog-breeds.html


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

jbray01 said:


> I am unsure of the weimeraner, but I have a chocolate lab.
> 
> the one key thing with labs is EXERCISE!!! they have tons of energy and need it to be worked out or else they will become destructive. they also need exercise to prevent them from becoming obese. i love labs they are great loyal, fun, loving, goofy dogs.


A good weim will make a lab look lazy. Weim's are considered by a good number of people to be the highest of high energy breeds.

You'll have your hands full with a weim/lab mix for sure.


----------



## DogGoneGood (Jun 22, 2008)

Ditto on the high energy for both breeds. I've seen Labs and Weims tear up the agility course faster than some Border Collies!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I might have one of those. Molly's mother was a lab. Her father was a visitor. She is looking more weim-like as she gets older (perhaps taking after the old man.)

She is a ball of fire, but one of the most affectionate dogs I've ever encountered.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

The litter I was around when it came through our rescue they were all SUPER smart dogs. Even as puppies they caught onto every little thing and in the updates from their owners they have made great dogs.

Being mixed breeds there is no standard so one may come out high energy or extremely lazy. 

Elliot was my foster and I had him for a little over a month. He was, like his siblings, to smart for his own good. Within a couple of weeks he had all of his basic commands down to T. He was adopted out to a family member of a couple I work for and I get updates on occasion. He is growing into a fantastic dog and is keeping up with training. They are always telling me how much they love him.

This is Elliot at 15 weeks old:


----------



## j-squared (Mar 16, 2009)

Digging up old posts, but something like this?

She's energetic, intelligent and tons of fun.


----------



## Izabellakarlsson (Jul 29, 2013)

I really love these dogs.. My uncle has always had weimeraners and they are beautiful. I was wondering if anyone had any links they could send me with reputable breeders in Scandinavia and it Australia? It would be a great help as I can not find ANYTHING. Thank you!


----------

